# Average height of yearling nubians?



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the average height of a yearling Nubian doe? I found somewhere where it says the bucks are about 29 or 30 inches, but nothing on does.

Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Adult hight should be 30 inches for does 32 inches for bucks.
I would say a yearling should be at least 27 inches.
Measurements are from the ground to the withers.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, I have one: how much should a four month old Nubian Alpine cross doeling weigh? I have three the same age p and they are all a little different. I weight-taped them today, and I have one that's 47 lbs, one that's 55 lbs (her sister, they were triplets), and one that's 60 lbs! (She was a twin) Are they all an okay weight??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They are a bit small for 4 months old. The 60lb one is better.

My Alpines are 60lbs at 8 weeks, so they should be a bit bigger. But it also depends on how fast the bloodlines mature and the nutrition, both before they are born and after.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Hehe, well the nutrition _before_ and directly after these were born wasn't so great, but it's been pretty good for the last month and a half or so. I hope they'll catch up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They should do fine, just keep them fed and they wil grow


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a yearling Nubian that is right at 30" tall, but she is on the tall side.

For kids as a minimum, and this is really a minimum, you take the birth weight and add 10 lbs for each month so a 4 month old would be birth weight + 40 lbs. The more they weigh the better.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you! My 2 that I've actually measured are 27" and 28" so I feel better. 
I am always worrying that my kids are too short... I have a 3 year old girl that is 30" and a 3 year old that is 29" and people that come out are always saying they look big.... I always feed they're too small.

My oldest buck, who is also 3 now, is around 34" and is just massive! People really are amazed with how big he is.... The 2 yearling boys are just about 30" or a little taller now. 

Thanks again!!


----------

